# Keyboard mouse



## sherri29 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi guys...this is the "blonde" again...

I have the Toshiba laptop, and don't know if this is the right thread for this question or not. I have a wireless mouse that I like using...and I want to know how to disable the mouse that is on the laptop. the Accu-point keys, as they are called I think ..it has the little "button in the center of G,H & B. of the keyboard. and the other "buttons" below the keys on the hand rest place as I will call it. I got out the manual but nowhere could I see where I could disable these buttons. Can they be? Thanks sherri


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
I don't know the answer to your question,
but this should prolly be under "hardware"
or the forum for your operating system. The
DOS forum doesn't seem to get as much traffic
as the other forums. 

What OS does the laptop have (Win95/98, etc.)?

Cheers, Mac


----------



## sherri29 (Sep 22, 2002)

Okay Mac,
I appreciate your answering me ...I will post the question again in Hardware....(I just really didn't know where it should have gone.) Thanks. oh, I am using Windows ME.


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

Since this hasn't gotten moved, I thought I'd drop you a screen shot of the software that you can use on most Toshiba notebook's to disable the built-in mouse pointer. Please look at the things circled in yellow and red...and how to get to them by the yellow arrow.


----------



## sherri29 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi, I'm sorry, but y'all must think I am about as dumb as a load of rocks. but I can find nothing on this computer anywhere that will let me get anything that looks even remotely similiar to what you "sttached"

I have gone to my control panel and chose "Mouse" and could find nothing , nowhere, that will let me find the word disable...
I guess I will just have to live with it..Thanks for all your help...
sherri


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

Sherri,

Nope, that doesn't make you dumb...it means that the mouse driver software for your notebook isn't installed. Two options:

Visit support.toshiba.com and bring up your model notebook, download, install the mouse software, and reboot. After rebooting there should be something in the Mouse control panel that will let you disable.

Other thing would be to give toshiba support a ring...they are absolutely horrible, but, hopefully they could tackle this simple one (as I pray they have some idea of how to do this with your particular model Toshiba). What model is it, anyhow? Maybe I can find some more info for ya...


----------



## sherri29 (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks for trying to help me...I appreciate it. I have a Toshiba Satellite 2800/2805 series


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

glad to help...keeps me from getting my rear kicked in network scrabble (oh yeah, I'm a geek!) 

See this screen shot from the Toshiba Satellite 2800/2805 user manual. It talks about using the HWSETUP control panel to set the AccuPoint to "Simultaneous". Rather than doing that, set it to PS/2 only...and...your AccuPoint will turn off (that silly little mouse built in) and your external will be the only active mouse.

Toshiba does every one of these a little different...always a learning experience.


----------



## sherri29 (Sep 22, 2002)

Okay ? (what do I call you...or is it cpuhack?)..What I failed to tell you is this. When I said wireless mouse...it is really called a Wacom Tablet. It is the "woreless mouse" AND pen. I also went to the control panel..clicked on Toshiba HWSETUP.....clicked on every single tab..nowhere in any of that did it have "PS/2"

I then went to just mouse in the Control Panel...found PS/2 port..clickon on that and hit apply...still made no difference. I went to Add/Remove programs...I UN-installed Logitech Mouse..and hey....still my wacom Tablet and the Accupoint are both still running. Guess I should call Toshiba. Thanks for helping.. If you don't hear from me anymore, it is because I have dropped this computer out the window.  ..
thanks. sherri


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

Ah, Wacom tablets...very familiar (those are much more common on Mac's than PC's) But...I guess I'm confused...why the logitech software then? Wacom's don't use their software. Sorry my advice so far hasn't helped turn that AccuPoint off. If you like, please provide the exact model of toshiba notebook you have (like 2800-s201) so I can look up more specific info (the info I gave was generic to that series notebook, your specific notebook may be different).

Best of luck when calling Toshiba support. They always try my patience!  (my 4 month old toshiba notebook has been nothing but trouble)

oh, and my name is Adam.


----------



## sherri29 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi Adam...that was my son's name.

ok my model...and I got this off the bottom of the computer is the same as what you typed. 2800-s201.


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

For ease of reading, Accupoint refers to the built-in mouse that we're trying to disable. ;-)

OK, I think I'm getting a little further in remembering how the AccuPoint's work.

Here's a couple things I've learned:

-connecting a USB mouse will automatically disable the accupoint
-connecting a PS/2 mouse before powering on the computer *should* leave the accupoint off and the PS/2 mouse on...unless your HWSetup Control Panel is set to "Simultaneous". If it is, then they will both be active after starting up your computer.
-the accupoint does use the logitech mouseware software...which is downloadable from support.toshiba.com

You don't have Windows XP do ya? If you like, I'd be happy to do the "Remote Assistance" thing they have and try and help you through the settings changes. My satellite has the touchpad on it (and not the accupoint) so I'm trying to do all of this from memory.


----------



## sherri29 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi Adam...No, I don't have Windows XP..I have ME. I am going to get out the Toshiba Manual that came with this computer, and see if I can figure something out...right now I am headed to bed...been a long day..Thanks


----------

